# Rhenser MTB-Marathon, wer fährt mit?



## TiThomas (21. Mai 2002)

Hi,

am 02.06. findet der Rhenser MTB-Marathon statt.

Ich will hier keine Werbung machen oder eine Diskussion über das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis beginnen, sondern nur fragen, wer von Euch mitmacht. Ich finde, wenn so etwas hier in der Nähe angeboten wird, sollte man es auch nutzen (wenn man Spaß daran hat).

Also, ich fahre mit!

Bis dann

Thomas


----------



## kaspar (21. Mai 2002)

hast du noch mehr infos?
bin aus der nähe von trier. eventuell komme ich hin.
gruß kaspar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiThomas (22. Mai 2002)

Hi,

schau mal unter www.tusrhens.de.

Ciao

Thomas


----------



## wwbiker (22. Mai 2002)

Hi,

also ich denke auch, mal ein Angebot in der Nähe, sollte man doch wahrnehmen..also ich habe mich mal angemeldet..

bin gespannt wie es wird....


Gruß

Volker

www.javascript:smilie('')
Bier

www.biken-westerwald.de


----------



## Sandra (23. Mai 2002)

hallo zusammen !
ich finde auch, man sollte die naheliegenden events nutzen, zumal sie oft preiswerter sind als die megaevents, dafür aber dennoch ebenbürtige strecken bieten und v.a. nicht so überlaufen sind.
vielleicht kann ich ja sonst noch ein paar leute überreden mitzufahren ?!
cu sandra


----------



## TiThomas (23. Mai 2002)

Also, jetzt mache ich doch ein bischen Werbung:

Es handelt sich um eine relativ abwechslungsreiche Strecke, da auch einige Singletrails dabei sind. An einigen Stellen sollte man auch absteigen, es geht sogar, soweit ich weiß, auch dieses Jahr wieder den legendären Wolfskopf in Boppard herunter.

Letztes Jahr gab es hier sogar einige interessierte Zuschauer, die sehen wollten, wie die technisch weniger versierten Marathon-Leute diese Passagen meistern   .

Es gibt auch, wie will man sonst 100km schaffen, auch schnelle, einfache Passagen, aber alles in allem kann sich niemand über Langeweile beklagen. Diejenigen, die die Gegend kennen können ja den Heimvorteil nutzen!

Ciao

Thomas


----------



## Nakamur (23. Mai 2002)

Die Strecke war wirklich super, auch wenn sich einige ältere Semester letztes Jahr über die coolen Singletrails aufgeregt haben! Hier knapp umrissen die Strecke: Rhens Rathaus - Waldesch - Kondertal(teilweise Singletrail) - Mariaroth - Dieblich-Berg - Niederfeller "Schweiz" - Aspelbachtal (Singletrail) - Naßheck - Waldesch (teilweise Singletrail) - Rhens Rathaus - Hühnerfeld - "Freeride" über den unteren Wolfskopf (genial!!!) - Mühlental (Singletrail) - Vierseenblick- Bopparder Hamm - Jakobsberg - Rhens Rathaus 

Bestzeit letztes Jahr: 100km 4h 29min 
Es waren 2238 Höhenmeter

Die Verpflegung war auch okay, nur Mineralwasser ohne Kohlensäure wäre vielleicht besser gewesen.

Ich für meinen Teil weiss noch nicht ob ich mitfahren, schau mer mal...
CU KP


----------



## Jörg (23. Mai 2002)

Ist die Veranstaltung ein richtiger Marathon mit Massenstart oder eher eine CTF?
Ich hab da von Problemen, mit der Streckenführung, im Koblenzer-Stadtwald gehört. Ist da was dran?

Gruss Jörg

p.s. einer von den ängslichen älteren Semestern!


----------



## Nakamur (23. Mai 2002)

Es ist eigentlich eine CTF mit Massenstart . Leider ist dafür der Preis doch recht hoch und es gibt auch keine Absicherungen an der Strecke. Am Schluss gibts eine Verlosung und Nudelessen. Zumindest war es letztes Jahr so.  Soweit ich weiss ging die Runde beim ersten Mal noch durch den Koblenzer Stadtwald, dies wurde aber letztes Jahr nicht mehr genehmigt.  

CU KP


----------



## TiThomas (24. Mai 2002)

Hi,

da die Teilnehmerzahl nicht sooo groß ist (letztes Jahr insges. ca. 200?), ist der Begriff "Massen"-Start übertrieben. Aber es wird gleichzeitig gestartet mit individueller Zeitnahme, von daher gibt es keinen Unterschied zu anderen Marathons.

Zum Thema Preis-Leistungsverhältnis: KP hat es angesprochen, die Streckensicherung ist nicht so aufwändig (obwohl es Warnschilder gibt und an den Verpflegungsstationen sind auch Sanis), bei der Verlosung zieht man entweder eine Niete (ist mir letztes Jahr passiert) oder man gewinnt etwas, was man sowieso schon hat. Und die Nudelparty sollte eigentlich am Abend vorher sein .

Aber dafür ist der Aufwand für die Anreise klein.

Thomas


----------



## Martin M (27. Mai 2002)

Auch ich plane eine Teilnahme, ist von mir aus ja nur 100km entfernt ...

@TiThomas: Mit was für nem Radl fährst denn? 
Mein Eingang ist leider z.Zt. nicht einsetzbar, daher werd ich wohl ab und zu schalten ...

Das Schaltrad wäre ein himmelblaues Canyon mit Marta-Bremsen, vielleicht trifft man sich ja!

@Jörg: Auch ich gehöre zu den ängstlichen älteren Semestern ...
Habe erst gestern Abfahrten mit  > 30% Gefälle auf Schotter, Basalt ... am Abgrund etc. hinter mich gebracht - schauder!
Aber sowas kann ein verantwortungsvoller Veranstalter nicht bringen, hoffe ich zu mindest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiThomas (27. Mai 2002)

Hi,

@Martin:

Anläßlich meines 10-jährigen Bike-Jubiläums wollte ich eigentlich mit meinem alten Team Marin starten, seit neuem habe ich sogar ein dazu passendes Trikot...

...andererseits ist mein Titanradl doch ein bischen leichter und hat einen Gang mehr (und zwar den wichtigen, kurzen ersten Gang). Erkennungszeichen: Titanfarbe., NoName und starre Gabel.

Den SS nutze ich bis jetzt nur als Stadtrad, ins Gelände habe ich mich damit noch nicht getraut. Dafür benötige ich noch Stollenreifen, Lenkerhörnchen und ... ääh...hinten ein etwas größeres Ritzel  . Einen Marathon mit einem SS zu fahren, kann ich mir allerdings überhaupt nicht vorstellen.

Man sieht sich!

@dave:

Sorry, daß ich gestern nicht angehalten habe, als wir gestern aneinander vorbeigerast sind. Ich war schwer in Eile: Erstens wollte ich noch vor dem Regen im Wald sein, zweitens hatte ich in Neuhäusel einen Termin.

Ciao 

Thomas


----------



## dave (27. Mai 2002)

Werde sehr wahrscheinlich nicht beim Marathon mitfahren. Irgendwie bin ich was solche Veranstaltungen angeht momentan erstaunlich unmotiviert. Wenn ich dagenen so an letztes Jahr denke ...

Außerdem muss ich jetzt wieder sparen. Bei der gestrigen Tour ist nämlich mein HAC4 auf der Strecke geblieben - sprichwörtlich!  
Also, falls jemand auf dem Fischerpfad einen titanfarbenen HAC finden sollte ... 

@Thomas:
Ist nicht so schlimm, ich war auch in Eile. Hätte etwa 5 min später bei unserem Treffpunkt auf dem Oberwerth sein sollen 
Wir konnten uns später vor dem Regen zum Glück in einer Marienkapelle unterstellen. 
So verdreckt wie gestern bin ich schon lange nicht mehr zu Hause angekommen


----------



## Nakamur (27. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *Außerdem muss ich jetzt wieder sparen. Bei der gestrigen Tour ist nämlich mein HAC4 auf der Strecke geblieben - sprichwörtlich!
> *


Ach du heilige ****** . Wie ist das denn passiert? Wo denn genau, ich fahr da bestimmt noch runter. Ich halt mal die Augen auf.  

CU KP


----------



## dave (27. Mai 2002)

Wo genau weiß ich leider auch nicht. 
Hatte ca. 2 km vor dem Fischerpfad das letzte Mal bewußt auf den HAC geschaut. Erst als wir später das Condertal wider hochfuhren ist es mir aufgefallen!
Danach sind Piet und ich den Pfad noch einmal herunter, konnten aber nix finden *heul*


----------



## TiThomas (28. Mai 2002)

@dave:

1) dann haben wir es am Sonntag wohl beide nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschafft...

2) ihr könnt den Fischerpfad so oft runterfahren wie ihr wollt. Bei eurem Tempo werdet ihr nie etwas finden!


 

Thomas


----------



## TiThomas (29. Mai 2002)

@ dave:

Meine flapsige Bemerkung von gestern kam viellleicht nicht so gut...sorry...ich wünsche dir natürlich, daß du deinen HAC wiederfindest! 

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (29. Mai 2002)

Hi Thomas,
hab' ich schon nicht missverstanden, keine Sorge  
Außerdem hast du vollkommen recht


----------



## Jens (29. Mai 2002)

Hi Dave 
Mischa und noch ein paar andere Buben fahren in Rhens.
Ich bin auch dabei.
Vielleicht sieht man sich.
 
MfG Jens


----------



## dave (1. Juni 2002)

Fahre ausgerechnet am Sonntag mal wieder in eure Richtung (Wiedtal).
Aber wir müssen uns mal wieder für ne Tour treffen 

Wünsche allen die mitfahren viel Spass und Glück! 
Gutes Wetter muss ich euch ja nun nicht mehr wünschen ...
Ist ja echt genial dieses Woe


----------



## Pedalritter (24. Juni 2003)

hi , wollte mal nachfragen wies in Rhens war , hatte leider keine zeit , sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen ! ( is ja gleich um die ecke)   Die start preise fand ich aber ziemlich happig ! Merk dir mal den 21.09 vor , da gehts dann in Brey weiter ! mehr Infos unter fcr-brey.de !sorry , hab mich im datum geirrt , aber Brey ist am 21.09.03 der Beitrag von dir war ja 2002


----------



## Micki (24. Juni 2003)

Ich war dabei. Hab jetzt schon einige Marathons hinter mir und muß sagen das ich die Strecke dieses mal extrem kraftraubend fand, lag vieleicht auch an den Temperaturen. Ansonsten: Schöne Veranstaltung, viel Leistung für die geringe Startgebühr, nette Atmosphäre, gute Stimmung, nette Leute. Halt nicht so profimäßig sondern mehr hobbyorientiert. Aber völlig OK.

Gruß
Micki


----------

